# Crisis on Infinite Earths, Dec. 8-10



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

"Supergirl" airs at 8 Eastern rather than 9 on Dec. 8. My Roamio said 'Record this episode". So I set it to record. Afterward I have a listing for a behind the scenes special. The same special, or a different one, is listed for 9 Eastern Dec. 10.

"Batwoman" airs at 8 Eastern Dec. 9. I don't have a season pass so I had to tell it to record anyway.

There should be an "Arrow" episode but there's not one listed on Dec. 10. I don't have a season pass for that one.

"Black Lightning" and "The Flash" air in their usual slots. I'm not certain whether "Black Lightning" is a part of this.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

I think "Black Lightning" the show isn't involved. But the main character of Black Lightning will show up in the crossover.

I'm reading that parts 4 and 5 (Arrow, and Legends of Tomorrow), don't air until January? (I hope that's wrong).

The list I'm seeing says:
Part 1: SuperGirl - Dec 8
Part 2: Batwoman - Dec 9
Part 3: The Flash - Dec 10
Part 4: Arrow - Jan 14
Part 5: Legends of Tomorrow - Jan 14

So I'm assuming they destroy the universe at the end of Part 3, leave us hanging for a month, then fix everything in January.


----------



## longrider (Oct 26, 2017)

The schedule change is interesting as I show all 3 episodes in their normal time slots. The two specials appear to be different to me, the names end with I and II. The Arrow and legends of Tomorrow episodes will be airing on January 14th, I am guessing to tie in with the new season launch of Legends of Tomorrow


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

The specials are called Crisis Aftermath I and II so i assume they are different.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

The specials are a “talking” show about the crisis episodes. They aren’t directly part of it. 

I’m surprised they are waiting a month to show parts 4 and 5. They’ve never done that before.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

TonyD79 said:


> The specials are called Crisis Aftermath I and II so i assume they are different.


They are the "Behind the scenes" in making of these episodes.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

morac said:


> The specials are a "talking" show about the crisis episodes. They aren't directly part of it.
> 
> I'm surprised they are waiting a month to show parts 4 and 5. They've never done that before.


It's odd, but in the original announcement, they touted that Crisis was so big that it spanned 2 quarters.


----------



## cbrrider (Feb 2, 2005)

How many crises can there possibly be? Every year?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

cbrrider said:


> How many crises can there possibly be? Every year?


Apparently, an infinite amount!


----------



## taronga (Nov 16, 2006)

I only watch The Flash*, so I created a wishlist for "Crisis on Infinite Earths." Hopefully that'll suffice. It found the first 3 episodes.


* and boy, am I looking forward to getting past this special so they'll stop mentioning "crisis" every 5 minutes. I'm so fed up with this show, lol.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

I only watch Supergirl, unless there are crossovers.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

kdmorse said:


> I think "Black Lightning" the show isn't involved. But the main character of Black Lightning will show up in the crossover.
> 
> I'm reading that parts 4 and 5 (Arrow, and Legends of Tomorrow), don't air until January? (I hope that's wrong).
> 
> ...


That all appears correct.

Of course, you could save them and binge in January.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

FYI if you are trying to avoid spoilers for the crossover, avoid watching or at least pausing the trailers. There was a half second image in one of them which I consider a spoiler as I wasn’t expecting it. 

Speaking of spoilers, is this going to be the talkback thread for the episodes?


----------



## Toni (Nov 23, 2002)

morac said:


> FYI if you are trying to avoid spoilers for the crossover, avoid watching or at least pausing the trailers. There was a half second image in one of them which I consider a spoiler as I wasn't expecting it.
> 
> Speaking of spoilers, is this going to be the talkback thread for the episodes?


No please. I'm probably not the only one subbed to the thread for the scheduling issue. It'll be annoying if spoilers show up here, especially since it'll take a while to get all four shows watched.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

morac said:


> FYI if you are trying to avoid spoilers for the crossover, avoid watching or at least pausing the trailers. There was a half second image in one of them which I consider a spoiler as I wasn't expecting it.


Yah, don't google for the crossover either. In the past two days there have been a dozen articles pointing exactly that out, with what you're talking about visible in either the article title, or summary, or image that's returned.


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

My TiVo guide is showing the following:


```
Sun 12/08/19 7:00 PM CT   Supergirl [Ep 509] - Crisis on Infinite Earths: Part One
Sun 12/08/18 8:00 PM CT   Crisis Aftermath I

Mon 12/09/19 7:00 PM CT   Batwoman [EP 109] - Crisis on Infinite Earts: Part Two

Tue 12/10/19 7:00 PM CT   The Flash [EP 609] = Crisis on Infinite Earths: Part Three
Tue 12/10/19 8:00 PM CT   Crisis Aftermathe II
```


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

Toni said:


> No please. I'm probably not the only one subbed to the thread for the scheduling issue. It'll be annoying if spoilers show up here, especially since it'll take a while to get all four shows watched.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Separate Discussion thread created in Now Playing: Crisis on Infinite Earths (CW 2019-2020)

We can leave this thread for scheduling discussions.

Speaking of which, my The Flash season pass did not pick up Tuesday's episode. Everything looks right, no reason why, but it was not planning on recording it as part of my Season Pass.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

kdmorse said:


> Separate Discussion thread created in Now Playing: Crisis on Infinite Earths (CW 2019-2020)
> 
> We can leave this thread for scheduling discussions.
> 
> Speaking of which, my The Flash season pass did not pick up Tuesday's episode. Everything looks right, no reason why, but it was not planning on recording it as part of my Season Pass.


And that happened with me for "Supergirl". But the time was different.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

TonyD79 said:


> That all appears correct.
> 
> Of course, you could save them and binge in January.


There's so much for me to watch right now and I don't want to wonder what happens next for an entire month, so that seems like a good idea.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

morac said:


> The specials are a "talking" show about the crisis episodes. They aren't directly part of it.
> 
> I'm surprised they are waiting a month to show parts 4 and 5. They've never done that before.


oh wow, so is that likely that they'll rerun the first 3 parts before then?

I haven't kept up on any of these shows (I watched Flash and Arrow for many seasons, some of Supergirl and little of the others -- I even love time travel stories but couldn't get into that other one)... but this seemed like something cool to watch, but I forgot to record them.


----------



## Toni (Nov 23, 2002)

mattack said:


> oh wow, so is that likely that they'll rerun the first 3 parts before then?
> 
> I haven't kept up on any of these shows (I watched Flash and Arrow for many seasons, some of Supergirl and little of the others -- I even love time travel stories but couldn't get into that other one)... but this seemed like something cool to watch, but I forgot to record them.


They're on the CW app and website On Demand, if they don't rerun them before January.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## oscarfish (Mar 2, 2009)

I don't know if this is the appropriate thread to ask this, but I think I'll chance it.

I'm wondering how important it is to be current in each of the three shows that have aired so far (Supergirl, Batwoman and The Flash) before watching the Crisis episodes? I haven't watched any of the Supergirl or Flash episodes this season yet. I seem to recall that in previous crossover events not all of the parts were really tied into that shows timeline much.


----------



## Toni (Nov 23, 2002)

oscarfish said:


> I don't know if this is the appropriate thread to ask this, but I think I'll chance it.
> 
> I'm wondering how important it is to be current in each of the three shows that have aired so far (Supergirl, Batwoman and The Flash) before watching the Crisis episodes? I haven't watched any of the Supergirl or Flash episodes this season yet. I seem to recall that in previous crossover events not all of the parts were really tied into that shows timeline much.


I don't watch Arrow or Batgirl and I was fine with the crossover storylines. I did watch them for this event but I don't keep up with them otherwise. Same with Legends of Tomorrow, I'll watch in January but otherwise don't follow it. It hasn't been a problem with the prior crossover events.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## longrider (Oct 26, 2017)

oscarfish said:


> I don't know if this is the appropriate thread to ask this, but I think I'll chance it.
> 
> I'm wondering how important it is to be current in each of the three shows that have aired so far (Supergirl, Batwoman and The Flash) before watching the Crisis episodes? I haven't watched any of the Supergirl or Flash episodes this season yet. I seem to recall that in previous crossover events not all of the parts were really tied into that shows timeline much.


Only The Flash and Arrow have had discussion of the upcoming crisis in the earlier episodes. Even there it is not critical to enjoy the Crisis event. If you plan on catching up on The Flash later you will have seen a little spoiler but it is what you would expect. For Legends it will be the season premiere


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

I only watch Supergirl and I’m really liking this crossover.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Oops wrong thread..


----------



## Toni (Nov 23, 2002)

Please don't use this thread for Easter Eggs or spoilers. There's another thread created for that purpose noted above.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Toni said:


> Please don't use this thread for Easter Eggs or spoilers. There's another thread created for that purpose noted above.


Oops sorry I thought I was in the talkback thread since it had a more recent post than the talkback thread (why?).

Someone really needs to change the title of this thread since it looks like a talkback thread title and Tapatalk doesn't list which forum the thread is in.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Toni said:


> I don't watch Arrow or Batgirl and I was fine with the crossover storylines. I did watch them for this event but I don't keep up with them otherwise. Same with Legends of Tomorrow, I'll watch in January but otherwise don't follow it. It hasn't been a problem with the prior crossover events.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Agreed. You may not catch all the little things but you'd have no problem with the story line. Besides, you have to be versed in a lot more than the CW shows to catch all the little things as they have cameos from many old movies and tv series never before connected to the CW shows.

And it is BatWOMAN. Wink.


----------



## Toni (Nov 23, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> And it is BatWOMAN. Wink.


I knew I had that wrong as soon as I hit Post Reply LOL. It's just such a pain to edit from my phone


----------



## Toni (Nov 23, 2002)

The CW will rebroadcast “Crisis on Infinite Earths” Parts 1-3 on Monday, Jan. 6, Tuesday, Jan. 7, and Monday, Jan. 13, ahead of the crossover’s final two hours airing Tuesday, Jan. 14.


----------

